# xorg freeze intel i3 integrated graphic paging error

## mpcww

Hi,

a few weeks ago I upgraded to a new hardware/processor with

intels integrated graphics

```
Intel Auburndale/Havendale Integrated Graphics Controller"

```

I'm running 

```
Linux arthur 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Wed Apr 28 19:35:21 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

[I] media-libs/mesa (7.7.1@21.04.2010): OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] x11-apps/mesa-progs (7.7@20.04.2010): Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

[I] x11-base/xorg-server (1.7.6@25.04.2010): X.Org X servers

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (2.9.1@28.04.2010): X.Org driver for Intel cards

[I] x11-libs/libdrm (2.4.18_pre20100211-r1@19.04.2010): X.Org libdrm library

[I] x11-proto/dri2proto (2.3@19.04.2010): X.Org DRI2 protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/glproto (1.4.11@19.04.2010): X.Org GL protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/xf86driproto (2.1.0@19.04.2010): X.Org XF86DRI protocol headers

```

After having installed gentoo I observed frequent and irregular freezes/hangs of X (keyboard and mouse doesn't react any more).

First of all I imagined the change from to kdm to gdm seemed to be a solution, but the freezes just happen not everey five minutes any more but they still do.

(OT: By using gdm to enter kde the is problem with the configuration of the language support: in /etc/conf.d/02locale I set LINGUAS="de en", but it is overwritten by gdm to the value of LANG, which is de_DE.utf8)

```
 

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffff00000009

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: IP: [<ffffffff810636fd>] put_page+0x23/0x107

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: PGD 1003067 PUD 0

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: last sysfs file: /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_smt_power_savings

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: CPU 3

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc usblp soundcore parport snd_page_alloc r8169 rtc processor thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: Pid: 15507, comm: X Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff810636fd>]  [<ffffffff810636fd>] put_page+0x23/0x107

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880136631bd8  EFLAGS: 00010282

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: RAX: ffffffff00000009 RBX: ffffffff00000001 RCX: ffffea000233e100

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: RDX: 03ffffa80008cf87 RSI: ffff88012c164a80 RDI: ffffea000233e1c0

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: RBP: 0000000000005c50 R08: 0000000000000008 R09: ffff880028401780

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: 000000003716f280 R12: 0000000000000b8a

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: R13: 0000000000001000 R14: 0000000000001000 R15: 0000000000001200

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: FS:  00007fd1c51c56f0(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: CR2: ffffffff00000009 CR3: 000000013291c000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: Process X (pid: 15507, threadinfo ffff880136630000, task ffff8801372311e0)

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: Stack:

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: ffff88012c164a80 ffff88012a0f3d40 0000000000005c50 0000000000000b8a

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: <0> 0000000000001000 ffffffff812abb82 0000000000001200 ffff88012a0f3d40

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: <0> ffff88012c164a80 ffff880137182000 0000000000000000 ffffffff812ac7de

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812abb82>] ? i915_gem_object_put_pages+0xa5/0xee

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812ac7de>] ? i915_gem_object_unbind+0xd3/0x17e

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812ad33f>] ? i915_gem_object_bind_to_gtt+0x18f/0x1e5

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812ad3b9>] ? i915_gem_object_pin+0x24/0x148

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812ae076>] ? i915_gem_execbuffer+0x4a3/0xf68

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812adbd3>] ? i915_gem_execbuffer+0x0/0xf68

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8129409d>] ? drm_ioctl+0x1ff/0x293

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81082a99>] ? do_sync_read+0xce/0x113

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810443e0>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108e93b>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x56/0x6c

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108ee27>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x460/0x49e

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108354b>] ? vfs_read+0x131/0x146

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108eea2>] ? sys_ioctl+0x3d/0x5c

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: Code: f9 fd ff ff 53 9d 5b c3 41 55 41 54 55 53 48 89 fb 48 83 ec 08 48 8b 07 66 a9 00 c0 74 2d 66 85 c0 79 04 48 8b 5f 10 48 8d 43 08 <f0> ff 08 0f 94 c2 84 d2 0f 84 ce 00 00 00 4c 8b 5b 60 48 89 df

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: RIP  [<ffffffff810636fd>] put_page+0x23/0x107

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: RSP <ffff880136631bd8>

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: CR2: ffffffff00000009

May  4 15:15:27 arthur kernel: ---[ end trace 601a91a4c3574a50 ]---

```

My actual kernel configuration is close to the delivered configuration of gentoo.

I hope I quoted the relevant parts:

```

Linux arthur 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Wed Apr 28 19:35:21 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

[...]

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_[...]

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_NOZOMI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00=m

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=

[...]

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

[...]

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DLM=m

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_PQ=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_RECOV=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_PQ_VAL_DMA=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_XOR_VAL_DMA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO[...]

```

I don't use a xorg.xonf and Xorg.0.log seems to be ok:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux arthur 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Wed Apr 28 19:35:21 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda5  udev video=1280x1024-32

Build Date: 25 April 2010  05:22:53PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May  4 14:55:21 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c25c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0042:1462:7636 Intel Corporation Clarkdale Integrated Graphics Controller rev 18, Mem @ 0xfb800000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/8

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

      Driver   "intel"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.4.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Clarkdale

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Clarkdale"

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 connected

(II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output DP2 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using initial mode 1920x1200

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 317

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0050

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) HID 046a:0050: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0050: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found 11 mouse buttons

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found relative axes

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found x and y relative axes

(II) HID 046a:0050: Configuring as mouse

(**) HID 046a:0050: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 046a:0050: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0050" (type: MOUSE)

(**) HID 046a:0050: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) HID 046a:0050: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) HID 046a:0050: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0050

(**) HID 046a:0050: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0050: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found relative axes

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found absolute axes

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0050: Configuring as mouse

(II) HID 046a:0050: Configuring as keyboard

(**) HID 046a:0050: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 046a:0050: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0050" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(EE) HID 046a:0050: failed to initialize for relative axes.

(**) HID 046a:0050: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) HID 046a:0050: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) HID 046a:0050: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0050

(**) HID 046a:0050: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0050: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) HID 046a:0050: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0050: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0050" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "ENC", prod id 6279

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "ENC", prod id 6279

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

```

The situation leaves me kind of perplexed because I have no idea where to look at any more.

Any suggesstions would be appreciated !

Thanks

mpcww

----------

## albright

it might be worth trying the newer intel driver,

2.11.0 (it's masked but works fine for me with

xorg-server 1.7.6 - I get the lockups with 1.8

however)

----------

## mpcww

 *Quote:*   

> trying the newer intel driver, 2.11.0

 

To be honest I started two weeks ago with that one, which gave me also lots of lockups.

I wonder that a parallel ubuntu installation doesn't have this problem (at least that proves it doesn't seem to be a hardware issue.

Ubuntu comes with

```
xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.9.1-3ubuntu5

Linux arthur 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux

X.Org version: 1.7.6
```

At the first glance I see a difference referring to acpi. loadable vesa module, which doesn't seem to work with my gentoo configuration.Last edited by mpcww on Tue May 11, 2010 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mpcww

 *albright wrote:*   

> it might be worth trying the newer intel driver,
> 
> 2.11.0 (it's masked but works fine for me with
> 
> xorg-server 1.7.6 - I get the lockups with 1.8
> ...

 

In fact: I just installed it and it runs an unusually long time without problems.

----------

## mpcww

From time to time the X hangs.

Hopefully this is a better log of what happend:

```
May 10 18:00:01 arthur cron[15859]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 10 18:50:01 arthur cron[15959]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU2 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU3 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 0,2 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 0 (cpu_power = 589) 2 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178) 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 1,3 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 1 (cpu_power = 589) 3 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178) 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU2 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 0,2 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 2 (cpu_power = 589) 0 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178) 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU3 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 1,3 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 3 (cpu_power = 589) 1 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178) 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU2 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU3 attaching NULL sched-domain.

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 0,2 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 0 (cpu_power = 589) 2 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178) 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 1,3 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 1 (cpu_power = 589) 3 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178) 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU2 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 0,2 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 2 (cpu_power = 589) 0 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178) 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: CPU3 attaching sched-domain:

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 0: span 1,3 level SIBLING

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 3 (cpu_power = 589) 1 (cpu_power = 589)

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: domain 1: span 0-3 level MC

May 10 18:51:27 arthur kernel: groups: 1,3 (cpu_power = 1178) 0,2 (cpu_power = 1178)

[...]

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [konqueror:17371]

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: CPU 3:

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: Pid: 17371, comm: konqueror Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813d3490>]  [<ffffffff813d3490>] _spin_lock+0x10/0x15

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800838b1c60  EFLAGS: 00000202

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: RAX: 000000000000191b RBX: ffff880119ec28d8 RCX: 0000000000000013

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: RDX: 018721e0efe8e5da RSI: ffff8800838b1d48 RDI: ffff880119ec28c8

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000001000 R11: ffff8800838b1df8 R12: ffffffff8109265b

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: R13: ffff8800838b1c29 R14: ffffffff810a0ced R15: ffff88013772d6c0

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: FS:  00007f3409f8e740(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000737ae8 CR3: 000000008cc88000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81092612>] ? __d_lookup+0x7a/0x105

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108a02e>] ? do_lookup+0x2a/0x1b3

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108bc05>] ? __link_path_walk+0x336/0xd86

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c883>] ? path_walk+0x66/0xca

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c9b5>] ? do_path_lookup+0x20/0x41

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108d2c7>] ? user_path_at+0x48/0x7f

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d00>] ? cp_new_stat+0xe9/0xfc

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085bc4>] ? vfs_fstatat+0x2c/0x58

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d84>] ? sys_newstat+0x11/0x30

May 10 18:58:35 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 18:59:01 arthur cron[17399]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

May 10 18:59:27 arthur kernel: usb 1-1.1.1: USB disconnect, address 5

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [konqueror:17371]

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: CPU 3:

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: Pid: 17371, comm: konqueror Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813d3490>]  [<ffffffff813d3490>] _spin_lock+0x10/0x15

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800838b1c60  EFLAGS: 00000202

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: RAX: 000000000000191b RBX: ffff880119ec28d8 RCX: 0000000000000013

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: RDX: 018721e0efe8e5da RSI: ffff8800838b1d48 RDI: ffff880119ec28c8

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000001000 R11: ffff8800838b1df8 R12: ffffffff8109265b

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: R13: ffff8800838b1c29 R14: ffffffff810a0ced R15: ffff88013772d6c0

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: FS:  00007f3409f8e740(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000737ae8 CR3: 000000008cc88000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81092612>] ? __d_lookup+0x7a/0x105

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108a02e>] ? do_lookup+0x2a/0x1b3

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108bc05>] ? __link_path_walk+0x336/0xd86

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c883>] ? path_walk+0x66/0xca

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c9b5>] ? do_path_lookup+0x20/0x41

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108d2c7>] ? user_path_at+0x48/0x7f

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d00>] ? cp_new_stat+0xe9/0xfc

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085bc4>] ? vfs_fstatat+0x2c/0x58

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d84>] ? sys_newstat+0x11/0x30

May 10 18:59:41 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 19:00:01 arthur cron[17401]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [konqueror:17371]

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: CPU 3:

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: Pid: 17371, comm: konqueror Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813d3490>]  [<ffffffff813d3490>] _spin_lock+0x10/0x15

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800838b1c60  EFLAGS: 00000202

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: RAX: 000000000000191b RBX: ffff880119ec28d8 RCX: 0000000000000013

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: RDX: 018721e0efe8e5da RSI: ffff8800838b1d48 RDI: ffff880119ec28c8

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000001000 R11: ffff8800838b1df8 R12: ffffffff8109265b

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: R13: ffff8800838b1c29 R14: ffffffff810a0ced R15: ffff88013772d6c0

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: FS:  00007f3409f8e740(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000737ae8 CR3: 000000008cc88000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81092612>] ? __d_lookup+0x7a/0x105

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108a02e>] ? do_lookup+0x2a/0x1b3

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108bc05>] ? __link_path_walk+0x336/0xd86

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c883>] ? path_walk+0x66/0xca

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c9b5>] ? do_path_lookup+0x20/0x41

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108d2c7>] ? user_path_at+0x48/0x7f

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d00>] ? cp_new_stat+0xe9/0xfc

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085bc4>] ? vfs_fstatat+0x2c/0x58

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d84>] ? sys_newstat+0x11/0x30

May 10 19:00:46 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 19:01:39 arthur sshd[17412]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.1.11 port 53855 ssh2

May 10 19:01:39 arthur sshd[17412]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: INFO: task khubd:8162 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: khubd         D ffff8801354f31e0     0  8162      2 0x00000000

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: ffff8801354f31e0 0000000000000046 000000000000ff00 00000000ffffffff

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: 0000000100000082 000000000000c888 ffff880135099fd8 000000000000ff00

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: 000000000000ff00 ffff88002824c930 0000000200000002 ffff8801378911a0

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d210f>] ? schedule_timeout+0x1f/0x186

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090aa8>] ? pollwake+0x53/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81030016>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d1fea>] ? wait_for_common+0xd7/0x141

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81030016>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8104253d>] ? synchronize_sched+0x4a/0x50

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81042543>] ? wakeme_after_rcu+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81242dce>] ? kbd_disconnect+0x11/0x1a

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8131a84d>] ? input_unregister_device+0xe6/0x187

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81342b01>] ? hidinput_disconnect+0x3d/0x56

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81341752>] ? hid_disconnect+0x12/0x38

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813417a4>] ? hid_device_remove+0x2c/0x48

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfb7d>] ? __device_release_driver+0x77/0xbf

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfc7b>] ? device_release_driver+0x1e/0x2a

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cf2a3>] ? bus_remove_device+0x8d/0xac

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cdbb3>] ? device_del+0x128/0x190

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813412ef>] ? hid_destroy_device+0x19/0x2d

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa01dd866>] ? usbhid_disconnect+0x30/0x39 [usbhid]

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa0471367>] ? usb_unbind_interface+0x45/0xb4 [usbcore]

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfb7d>] ? __device_release_driver+0x77/0xbf

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfc7b>] ? device_release_driver+0x1e/0x2a

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cf2a3>] ? bus_remove_device+0x8d/0xac

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cdbb3>] ? device_del+0x128/0x190

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046f287>] ? usb_disable_device+0x6c/0xe4 [usbcore]

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046aec1>] ? usb_disconnect+0x8c/0xfb [usbcore]

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046bddd>] ? hub_thread+0x5c0/0xfff [usbcore]

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810443e0>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046b81d>] ? hub_thread+0x0/0xfff [usbcore]

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81044171>] ? kthread+0x79/0x81

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd3a>] ? child_rip+0xa/0x20

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810440f8>] ? kthread+0x0/0x81

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd30>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: INFO: task X:15648 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: X             D ffff880137a50290     0 15648  15636 0x00400004

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: ffff880137a50290 0000000000000082 ffff8801371fb800 ffff8801371fb7fc

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: 0000000000000000 000000000000c888 ffff8801371fbfd8 000000000000ff00

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: 000000000000ff00 000000000000049a 0000000000000000 ffffffff8159c470

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d210f>] ? schedule_timeout+0x1f/0x186

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d1d86>] ? thread_return+0x3e/0xff

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d1fea>] ? wait_for_common+0xd7/0x141

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81030016>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810417f7>] ? flush_work+0x6e/0x80

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81040ee5>] ? wq_barrier_func+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8123a37b>] ? n_tty_poll+0x5e/0x138

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8123701d>] ? tty_poll+0x56/0x6d

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810902b6>] ? do_select+0x37b/0x57a

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81027df1>] ? scale_rt_power+0x1f/0x64

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090980>] ? __pollwait+0x0/0xd5

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090660>] ? core_sys_select+0x1ab/0x26f

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81009c1f>] ? __switch_to+0x23a/0x250

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8104977f>] ? ktime_get_ts+0x68/0xb2

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090957>] ? sys_select+0x92/0xbb

May 10 19:01:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [konqueror:17371]

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: CPU 3:

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: Pid: 17371, comm: konqueror Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813d3490>]  [<ffffffff813d3490>] _spin_lock+0x10/0x15

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800838b1c60  EFLAGS: 00000202

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: RAX: 000000000000191b RBX: ffff880119ec28d8 RCX: 0000000000000013

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: RDX: 018721e0efe8e5da RSI: ffff8800838b1d48 RDI: ffff880119ec28c8

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000001000 R11: ffff8800838b1df8 R12: ffffffff8109265b

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: R13: ffff8800838b1c29 R14: ffffffff810a0ced R15: ffff88013772d6c0

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: FS:  00007f3409f8e740(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000737ae8 CR3: 000000008cc88000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81092612>] ? __d_lookup+0x7a/0x105

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108a02e>] ? do_lookup+0x2a/0x1b3

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108bc05>] ? __link_path_walk+0x336/0xd86

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c883>] ? path_walk+0x66/0xca

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c9b5>] ? do_path_lookup+0x20/0x41

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108d2c7>] ? user_path_at+0x48/0x7f

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d00>] ? cp_new_stat+0xe9/0xfc

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085bc4>] ? vfs_fstatat+0x2c/0x58

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d84>] ? sys_newstat+0x11/0x30

May 10 19:01:52 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [konqueror:17371]

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: CPU 3:

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: Pid: 17371, comm: konqueror Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813d3492>]  [<ffffffff813d3492>] _spin_lock+0x12/0x15

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800838b1c60  EFLAGS: 00000202

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: RAX: 000000000000191b RBX: ffff880119ec28d8 RCX: 0000000000000013

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: RDX: 018721e0efe8e5da RSI: ffff8800838b1d48 RDI: ffff880119ec28c8

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000001000 R11: ffff8800838b1df8 R12: ffffffff8109265b

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: R13: ffff8800838b1c29 R14: ffffffff810a0ced R15: ffff88013772d6c0

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: FS:  00007f3409f8e740(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000737ae8 CR3: 000000008cc88000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81092612>] ? __d_lookup+0x7a/0x105

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108a02e>] ? do_lookup+0x2a/0x1b3

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108bc05>] ? __link_path_walk+0x336/0xd86

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c883>] ? path_walk+0x66/0xca

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c9b5>] ? do_path_lookup+0x20/0x41

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108d2c7>] ? user_path_at+0x48/0x7f

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d00>] ? cp_new_stat+0xe9/0xfc

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085bc4>] ? vfs_fstatat+0x2c/0x58

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d84>] ? sys_newstat+0x11/0x30

May 10 19:02:57 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 19:03:09 arthur gdm[15636]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session closed for user ...

May 10 19:03:15 arthur rc-scripts: Error stopping gdm

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: INFO: task khubd:8162 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: khubd         D ffff8801354f31e0     0  8162      2 0x00000000

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: ffff8801354f31e0 0000000000000046 000000000000ff00 00000000ffffffff

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: 0000000100000082 000000000000c888 ffff880135099fd8 000000000000ff00

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: 000000000000ff00 ffff88002824c930 0000000200000002 ffff8801378911a0

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d210f>] ? schedule_timeout+0x1f/0x186

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090aa8>] ? pollwake+0x53/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81030016>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d1fea>] ? wait_for_common+0xd7/0x141

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81030016>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8104253d>] ? synchronize_sched+0x4a/0x50

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81042543>] ? wakeme_after_rcu+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81242dce>] ? kbd_disconnect+0x11/0x1a

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8131a84d>] ? input_unregister_device+0xe6/0x187

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81342b01>] ? hidinput_disconnect+0x3d/0x56

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81341752>] ? hid_disconnect+0x12/0x38

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813417a4>] ? hid_device_remove+0x2c/0x48

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfb7d>] ? __device_release_driver+0x77/0xbf

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfc7b>] ? device_release_driver+0x1e/0x2a

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cf2a3>] ? bus_remove_device+0x8d/0xac

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cdbb3>] ? device_del+0x128/0x190

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813412ef>] ? hid_destroy_device+0x19/0x2d

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa01dd866>] ? usbhid_disconnect+0x30/0x39 [usbhid]

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa0471367>] ? usb_unbind_interface+0x45/0xb4 [usbcore]

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfb7d>] ? __device_release_driver+0x77/0xbf

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cfc7b>] ? device_release_driver+0x1e/0x2a

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cf2a3>] ? bus_remove_device+0x8d/0xac

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff812cdbb3>] ? device_del+0x128/0x190

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046f287>] ? usb_disable_device+0x6c/0xe4 [usbcore]

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046aec1>] ? usb_disconnect+0x8c/0xfb [usbcore]

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046bddd>] ? hub_thread+0x5c0/0xfff [usbcore]

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810443e0>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffffa046b81d>] ? hub_thread+0x0/0xfff [usbcore]

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81044171>] ? kthread+0x79/0x81

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd3a>] ? child_rip+0xa/0x20

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810440f8>] ? kthread+0x0/0x81

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd30>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: INFO: task X:15648 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: X             D ffff880137a50290     0 15648      1 0x00400004

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: ffff880137a50290 0000000000000082 ffff8801371fb800 ffff8801371fb7fc

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: 0000000000000000 000000000000c888 ffff8801371fbfd8 000000000000ff00

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: 000000000000ff00 000000000000049a 0000000000000000 ffffffff8159c470

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d210f>] ? schedule_timeout+0x1f/0x186

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d1d86>] ? thread_return+0x3e/0xff

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff813d1fea>] ? wait_for_common+0xd7/0x141

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81030016>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810417f7>] ? flush_work+0x6e/0x80

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81040ee5>] ? wq_barrier_func+0x0/0x9

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8123a37b>] ? n_tty_poll+0x5e/0x138

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8123701d>] ? tty_poll+0x56/0x6d

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810902b6>] ? do_select+0x37b/0x57a

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81027df1>] ? scale_rt_power+0x1f/0x64

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090980>] ? __pollwait+0x0/0xd5

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090a55>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x5b

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090660>] ? core_sys_select+0x1ab/0x26f

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81009c1f>] ? __switch_to+0x23a/0x250

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8104977f>] ? ktime_get_ts+0x68/0xb2

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81090957>] ? sys_select+0x92/0xbb

May 10 19:03:47 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 19:03:51 arthur shutdown[17553]: shutting down for system halt

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [konqueror:17371]

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: CPU 3:

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd parport_pc soundcore usblp snd_page_alloc r8169 parport processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: Pid: 17371, comm: konqueror Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813d3492>]  [<ffffffff813d3492>] _spin_lock+0x12/0x15

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800838b1c60  EFLAGS: 00000202

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: RAX: 000000000000191b RBX: ffff880119ec28d8 RCX: 0000000000000013

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: RDX: 018721e0efe8e5da RSI: ffff8800838b1d48 RDI: ffff880119ec28c8

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000001000 R11: ffff8800838b1df8 R12: ffffffff8109265b

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: R13: ffff8800838b1c29 R14: ffffffff810a0ced R15: ffff88013772d6c0

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: FS:  00007f3409f8e740(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000737ae8 CR3: 000000008cc88000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81092612>] ? __d_lookup+0x7a/0x105

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108a02e>] ? do_lookup+0x2a/0x1b3

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108bc05>] ? __link_path_walk+0x336/0xd86

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c883>] ? path_walk+0x66/0xca

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108c9b5>] ? do_path_lookup+0x20/0x41

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8108d2c7>] ? user_path_at+0x48/0x7f

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d00>] ? cp_new_stat+0xe9/0xfc

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085bc4>] ? vfs_fstatat+0x2c/0x58

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81085d84>] ? sys_newstat+0x11/0x30

May 10 19:04:03 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100ae2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 10 19:04:15 arthur sshd[17555]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.1.11 port 53856 ssh2

May 10 19:04:15 arthur sshd[17555]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

May 10 19:06:09 arthur syslog-ng[15052]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.0.4'

May 10 19:06:09 arthur ugh: 

May 10 19:06:09 arthur kernel: E8000-EBFFF write-protect

May 10 19:06:09 arthur kernel: EC000-EFFFF write-through

May 10 19:06:09 arthur kernel: F0000-FFFFF write-protect

```

----------

## mpcww

Something seems to be really wrong with the system. The last kernel oops I got (without freezing) was:

```
ay 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000068

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: IP: [<ffffffff81210cbf>] generic_make_request+0xa3/0x264

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: PGD 0

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/boot_vga

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: CPU 3

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxdrv snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer sn

d parport_pc soundcore parport snd_page_alloc usblp r8169 processor rtc thermal tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_m

irror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_x

xxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys firmware_class initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic

162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc12

00 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar p

ata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: Pid: 12937, comm: flush-8:0 Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 MS-7636

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81210cbf>]  [<ffffffff81210cbf>] generic_make_request+0xa3/0x264

May 16 14:31:22 arthur kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8801365fba20  EFLAGS: 00010202

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000008 RCX: ffff8801365fba30

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: RDX: 000000000000d200 RSI: ffff880129c5f680 RDI: ffff880129c5f680

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: RBP: ffff880129c5f680 R08: ffffea0003dfbeb8 R09: ffffffff815fe68b

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000042 R12: ffff880129c5f680

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: R13: ffff88011b97a198 R14: ffff8801379a0310 R15: ffff8801379a0310

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff8800282c0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000000068 CR3: 0000000001001000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: Process flush-8:0 (pid: 12937, threadinfo ffff8801365fa000, task ffff8801379a0310)

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: Stack:

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: ffff8801379a0310 ffff8801379a0800 ffff880125ff4b18 0000000000000003

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: <0> ffff88011bd468f0 0000000000000020 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: <0> 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 ffff880129c5f680

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: Call Trace:

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81210f33>] ? submit_bio+0xb3/0xba

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810a0761>] ? submit_bh+0xf5/0x115

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810a2e0c>] ? __block_write_full_page+0x1e6/0x2cc

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810a18e7>] ? end_buffer_async_write+0x0/0xfb

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810a4fac>] ? blkdev_get_block+0x0/0x57

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8106166e>] ? __writepage+0xa/0x25

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81061cd6>] ? write_cache_pages+0x20b/0x327

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81061664>] ? __writepage+0x0/0x25

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8109b7d8>] ? writeback_single_inode+0xe6/0x2d9

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8109c453>] ? writeback_inodes_wb+0x421/0x4fa

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8109c658>] ? wb_writeback+0x12c/0x1aa

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8109c8bc>] ? wb_do_writeback+0x145/0x15b

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8103bc7b>] ? process_timeout+0x0/0x5

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8109c8fc>] ? bdi_writeback_task+0x2a/0x85

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8106ba13>] ? bdi_start_fn+0x0/0xc9

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8106ba83>] ? bdi_start_fn+0x70/0xc9

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8106ba13>] ? bdi_start_fn+0x0/0xc9

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff81044171>] ? kthread+0x79/0x81

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd3a>] ? child_rip+0xa/0x20

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff810440f8>] ? kthread+0x0/0x81

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd30>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: Code: 44 24 08 49 89 87 f8 04 00 00 eb 08 48 c7 45 08 00 00 00 00 8b 5d 30 e8 34 12 1c 00 c1 eb 09 85 db 74 2d 48 8b 45 10 48 8b 40 08 <48> 8b 40 68 48 c1 f8 09 74 1b 89 da 48 8b 4d 00 48 39 d0 0f 82

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: RIP  [<ffffffff81210cbf>] generic_make_request+0xa3/0x264

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: RSP <ffff8801365fba20>

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: CR2: 0000000000000068

May 16 14:31:23 arthur kernel: ---[ end trace 4a7a6f0ead2a1251 ]---
```

Any hint please, where to look at ?

----------

## mpcww

Meanwhile I think there might be something wrong adjusted with my general system setup.

One probably import information which was missing is

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)                                                                                                                                      

=================================================================                                                                                                                                                                            

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_530_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                                                                                                       

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 May 2010 11:45:02 +0000                                                                                                                                                                                           

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4-r1                                                                                                                                                                                               

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1                                                                                                                                                                                                             

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                                                                                                                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.5-r1, 1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                                                                                                               

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                                                                                                                                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                                         

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb"                                                                                                                                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                                                                                                                          

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                                       

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                                                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                       

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"           

LANG="de_DE.utf8"                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="de_DE.utf8"                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

MAKEOPTS="-j6"                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                               

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/gentootmp/gentoo"                                                                                                                                                                                                           

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman"                                                                                                                                                                                                            

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                                                                                        

USE="7zip X X509 a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdparanoia cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbase dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emacs emboss encode exif exiv2 fam ffmpeg firefox flac force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gcj gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gtk hal hbci iconv imagemagick imap ipv6 jad jai javascript jdepend jfs jpeg json kde lcms ldap libnotify libwww live mad maildir mbrola mhash mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango paste64 pcre pcsc-lite pdf pdo perl php png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection reiserfs sasl sdl session simplexml smartcard soap sox spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora tidy tiff tk tokenizer transcode truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis webkit wma wmf wmp x264 xcb xcomposite xfs xine xml xorg xpm xsl xterm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de_DE.utf8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

with

```
mpcww@arthur ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0                

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel     

cpu family      : 6                

model           : 37               

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 2                                              

cpu MHz         : 2925.925                                       

cache size      : 4096 KB                                        

physical id     : 0                                              

siblings        : 4                                              

core id         : 0                                              

cpu cores       : 2                                              

apicid          : 0                                              

initial apicid  : 0                                              

fpu             : yes                                            

fpu_exception   : yes                                            

cpuid level     : 11                                             

wp              : yes                                            

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid                                                                                                      

bogomips        : 5851.85                                                                                                                                   

clflush size    : 64                                                                                                                                        

cache_alignment : 64                                                                                                                                        

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual                                                                                                         

power management:                          
```

----------

